# Accommodation/living question



## Harry_Streeton (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi. 
Me and my girlfriend are planning on spending a year (maybe more) living and working in Australia starting September 2020.

I am just curious as to what other couples or groups did with regards to living when they moved to Australia. 

At the moment we are thinking we will travel with the intention of living in a hostel for a week or 2 until we find a furnished flat/house/apartment to rent, or a house share.

What have others done?

Thank you


----------



## amazingkitkat (Apr 2, 2020)

Or using AirBnB if it’s cheaper to stay but it’s all depends on where u stay. Try to find somewhere near to train station if u don’t intend to buy a car right away.


----------

